# Cadenas de mano



## RevDogo (Dec 27, 2010)

I am starting my next phase of training. Phase 2 begins with an intro to Cadenas.
What do you think of training Cadenas and who puts out a good dvd
study of CDM?

Thank you for any info.
Angel


----------



## Blindside (Dec 28, 2010)

Is this Max Sarmiento's Cadena de Mano or some or group or individual?  Not that I am at all knowledgeable about it, I am just curious.

thanks,


----------



## RevDogo (Dec 28, 2010)

Guro David Seiwert of Dynamic Fighting Arts developed Kali Kuntaw phases in order to teach FMA.


----------



## geezer (Jan 1, 2011)

RevDogo said:


> Guro David Seiwert of Dynamic Fighting Arts developed Kali Kuntaw phases in order to teach FMA.



I checked out the DFA website and watched some of the videos. The quality of the movement is very, very different than the Eskrima I practice, so it's hard to give an answer. My foundation is in Latosa Escrima. Rene Latosa trained _Cadena de Mano_ with Maximo Sarmiento, and further devloped it over a long career. He technique is simple, direct and powerful _without withdrawing energy_ like much of what I saw in the videoclips. My current instructor in Torres Eskrima (DTE) also favors short, direct movement with emphasis on forward energy combined with subtle angling (off-lining).

Perhaps you could elaborate a little about the "Cadenas" your instructor teaches. I suspect that it is quite different from the _Cadena de Mano_ I have in mind.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 1, 2011)

The cool thing about FMA is that there is alot of empty hand techniques out there, so enjoy!


----------

